# Teuto: Bad Iburg und umzu?



## Mutti (14. Juli 2004)

Moinsen!

Wir werden am kommenden Samstag mit unserern Bikes von Münster nach Bad Iburg radeln, um uns rund um den Dörenberg etwas Gelände und einige Höhenmeter zu gönnen. Leider ist das nicht unser Hausgebiet, ganz im Gegenteil. Deshalb: Kann uns jemand ein paar Strecken-Tipps geben geben? Oder wird sich vielleicht sogar am 17. Juli dort höchstselbst herumtreiben? Dann unbedingt melden!   

Dank und Gruß  

Der Mutti


----------



## tobi-69 (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,
mir ist bekannt, dass sich am jedem Samstag immer einige MTB'er in Bad Iburg zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt treffen.
Bin leider selbst noch nicht dazu gekommen, dort mal aufzuschlagen.
Treffen sich um 14:00 beim Bike-Händler an der Strasse von Bad Iburg nach Hilter/Bad Laer zu einer 2-3 stündigen Ausfahrt.
Mir ist weder der Name des Bike-Händlers bekannt, noch ob sich welche von den Jungs hier im Forum rumtreiben.
Wenn ich das Chaos in meinem Büro heute noch abbauen kann, schicke ich dir per PM die Telefonnummer von einem der Jungs.
PS: Jungs ist untertrieben, sind, soweit mir bekannt, so zwischen 25 und 35 Year's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (14. Juli 2004)

Moin nochma'!

Das klingt gut. Bin nun also gespannt, wie sich Dein Bürochaos entwickeln wird ...   ... oder anders ausgedrückt: harre Deiner Info. Wäre spitze, wenn das klappen könnte. Zumal die "Jungs" genau in unserer Altersklasse liegen.  

Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## tobi-69 (15. Juli 2004)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin nochma'!
> 
> Das klingt gut. Bin nun also gespannt, wie sich Dein Bürochaos entwickeln wird ...   ... oder anders ausgedrückt: harre Deiner Info. Wäre spitze, wenn das klappen könnte. Zumal die "Jungs" genau in unserer Altersklasse liegen.
> 
> ...



  Konnte schon einige Stapel Schmierzettel sichten, sortieren und entsorgen   
Und siehe da: Hab den richtigen zettel gefunden!!!
Sende dir sogleich ne PM.
Viel Spass, und meld dich bitte hinterher mal, wie's so war.


----------



## tobi-69 (15. Juli 2004)

Ich nochmal.
So geht's ja nich!!!
Kann (darf) dir weder ne PM schicken, noch ist deine Mailadresse freigegeben.
Musste wohl selber die Innni ergreifen und dich bei mir melden:

[email protected]


----------



## Mutti (15. Juli 2004)

Uuups, schon geändert bzw. abgestellt, das Problem ...  

Danke für die Info.   

Grüße

Der Mutti

P.S.: Holla, da is' ja sogar ein Zeitfahr-Bonbon am Dörenberg (www.zeitfahren.de.tf). Hmm, mal unter die "Stollen" nehmen ...   

P.P.S.: Kennt eigentlich jemand die Strecke der "Teutotour". Wir haben die mal in unsere Topo-Karten übertragen. Sieht aber irgendwie nicht so nach den ,Brüllern' aus ... ... hmmmmm.


----------



## mastercremaster (16. Juli 2004)

hey mudda
komme gebürtig aus georgsmarienhütte, das issn nebenort von bad iburg.
kenne mich also bestens aus....
die jungs aus bad iburg sind von radl bluschke, sind ganz coole typen und hat immer viel spaß gemacht mit denen zu fahren. die strecke der teutotour ist eigentlich nicht allzu schlecht, sind ein paar kleinere trail einlagen dabei.
als trailtipps kann ich dir empfehlen:
- den schmugglerpfad von dem waldrestaurand am urberg an der iburger straße richtung hagen. der trail geht achterbahnmäßig über einen kleinen kammweg richtund iburg zurück. musste mal inne karte gucken.
- den trail zum hotel herrenrest runter vom hermannsturm
- den zickzackweg vom karlsplatz runter nach iburg ( erstes stück neben der leitplanke der militärstraße entlang )
ist nur ne kleine auswahl, probiers einfach aus
viel spaß   der master


----------



## Mutti (20. Juli 2004)

Moin Teutobi! ;-) Moin master!

Daaaaaanke für die Tipps! War eine geniale Tour: Vormittags im brutalen Sonnenschein von Münster nach Lengerich, dann ab in den Teuto - schöööön schlammig, aber was macht das schon bei dem herrlichen Wetter - dann nach bad Iburg zu Bluschke und die Locals treffen. Herrenrest und Zickzackweg haben wir abgehakt (@master: der Schmugglerpfad kommt auf der nächsten Tour an die Reihe.) Hey, so schöne Trail-Serpentinen haben wir ja nicht mal in Aachen ...   
Bad Iburg scheint ja echtes Bike-Mekka zu sein, denn wo hat man sonst links eine schnuckelige RR-Zeitfahrstreckel, während rechts, also gleich daneben die FR-Kiddies durch's präparierte Gebüsch rudeln ... ähhh ... radeln ... obwohl, eigentlich schieben die ja mehr.   
Abends waren wir dann pünktlich zum finalen Gewitterguß wieder auf der Piste nach Münster. Wie gut, daß wir auch darauf perfekt vorbereitet waren ... ... meine, wir sind am Vorabend extra im Kino gewesen, ,Höllentour' gucken. Prädikat: sehenswert! Man hat nach dem Streifen viel zu zitieren.   Btw, mit Team-Trikots im Kino zu erscheinen sorgt außerdem für echtes Aufsehen.  
Vielleicht sehen wir uns demnächst ja mal im Gebiet. Bin bestimmt in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder in ,Hütte'. @master: Na, Lust auf 'ne Tour?
@Tobi: Die Bad Iburger warten außerdem noch auf Dich. Habe sogar den Auftrag, Dich bei nächster Gelegenheit für eine gemainsame Geländerunde zu begeistern. Ich muß Dir sagen, das lohnt sich. Also, überleg's Dir ... ... die Jungs treffen sich jeden SA um 14:00 h bei ,Bluschke' in der Münsterstraße in Bad Iburg - nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Treff bei ,Bluschke' in OS. (Hmm, ist eigentlich jemand von letzterem Treff zufälligerweise im Forum???)

Danke nochmal und viele feiste Grüße in den Teuto

Der Mutti


----------



## tobi-69 (21. Juli 2004)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobi: Die Bad Iburger warten außerdem noch auf Dich. Habe sogar den Auftrag, Dich bei nächster Gelegenheit für eine gemainsame Geländerunde zu begeistern. Ich muß Dir sagen, das lohnt sich. Also, überleg's Dir ... ...



Will ja selber endlich mal dort aufschlagen, aber der "Freizeitstress" macht mir irgendwie immer wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung   

Prima, dass alles geklappt hat


----------



## rallli (13. Oktober 2006)

Achtung  14.Oktober Bad Laer

www.luedenstein-mtbm.de

Biken und Open End Party


----------



## MTBSören (22. Oktober 2006)

Hey falls es noch jemanden gibt der sich im Dörenberg rumtreibt wäre eine meldung echt nett wir sind zu zweit und haben den Dörenberg mal grob abgelaufen und waren mehr als begeistert würden uns gerne mal jungs anschließen die sich dort auskennen im bereich CC, FR usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

